# Level 9 Qualification - Bringing Child to NZ



## maddanrsaawant (Sep 16, 2012)

Dear All,
Good day,

I am confused with the policy of bringing the family to NZ. I am going to study a Master in Health Science which is a level 9 course. With this, I can sponsor my family. Now as per the policy I can sponsor visitor visa for my husband and son. But My son will get a student visa if my husband has a work visa. If my husband leaves the country then my son has to follow my husband This is what I understood. In the link below, it is mentioned about level 8 student. Can anyone share their experience with such a scenario?


https://www.immigration.govt.nz/new...udent-visa-holder-supporting-visas-for-family

thanks a ton in advance for your support


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

If you are approved for a student visa and the criteria is met for you to sponsor a partner (for a temporary work visa) and a child (for a dependent visitor visor or study visa - depends on the childs age) then you should do so based on your visa.
Your partner will be unable to sponsor a child based on their visa (as it has been approved on the basis of your visa).
Understand ?


----------



## maddanrsaawant (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks escapedtonz!

I checked with a couple of friends. Looks like there is a change in policy.
Even though I am on a student visa and sponsoring my husband, my son will be dependent on my husband. Which means since I am on a student visa, the authority doesn't want a student to be fully or partly responsible for a kids day to day life.

I understand your point and it does make sense a lot. For example, I am working in Auckland and the company ask me to go to Sydney on a Business Trip, so do I have to take my son along with me. .





escapedtonz said:


> If you are approved for a student visa and the criteria is met for you to sponsor a partner (for a temporary work visa) and a child (for a dependent visitor visor or study visa - depends on the childs age) then you should do so based on your visa.
> Your partner will be unable to sponsor a child based on their visa (as it has been approved on the basis of your visa).
> Understand ?


----------

